# Folder lock...cant unlock



## shreyaBling (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi,

I had recently created a lock folder and added another folder to it on Folder Lock 6.5. Now when i try to unlock it a error message come up asking me to restart (i have attached the same as FL1).

But even after numerous restarts nothing has changed. Please help me , It has all my five years of portfoilo work and without it, its gonna be a disaster in my life. PLEASE HELP ASAP....thanx

P.s. "FL2" this is the message i get when i press the 'browse' button. two im[portant things i noticed...

1. I have 2 versions of Folder LOCK ....version 6.5.0(that i used) and version 5.7.5 
2. It was a trial version and it apparently expired just when i locked my first folder and keeps asking me to buy but supposedly still would work for 15 attempts


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

^which version u used to lock the folder?
uninstalling might help..


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 19, 2011)

well I used Folder lock log time ago I don't remember how that works.. is your folder visible in explorer?.. If yes then try booting from linux live cd and copy all your data to another folder/drive..


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 19, 2011)

Seems your software is corrupt but I don't think uninstalling can help.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Dec 19, 2011)

as clmlbx suggested, try booting with linux live cd and backup the data.
does your Folder Lock provide protection in "safe mode" as well?? If not, log in to your windows a/c using safe mode and see if the data is visible or not. Good luck mate!!!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 24, 2011)

Few things that can help -

1. Try re-installing the software (only the 6.5 version, as two versions just might clash). In FL2, it does seem there's some error in the installation.

2. I don't think booting into LiveCD will help as the Folder Lock FAQ states that 





> "Folder Lock has been developed after extensive and rigorous testing into application behavior against any hack attempt. This testing and research has made Folder Lock not only the fastest, but also the most advance data protection application in its category. There are no backdoors in Folder Lock whatsoever. But don't just take our word for it. Go ahead. Give it a whirl! "


 and I don't think they would make it so that anyone could access the files from a liveCD, after they charge for the software. But its still worth a try.

3. If there's no way around, use data recovery softwares like _EaseUs_ or _Recuva_ to recover your lost folder.


----------



## shreyaBling (Dec 24, 2011)

OMG!!...you guys are such sweethearts...

I re-installed and then uninstalled and the files are back!!!!

thanks a ton....


----------



## frankeric (Jun 29, 2012)

actually when you uninstall it you also removed the security from the folder thats why you are able to have your files back.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 29, 2012)

^ dude stop digging old Threads..


----------

